# Pflanzen in der Sumpfzone



## klausimaus (15. Feb. 2007)

Halo an alle im Forum,

ich bin ganz frischer Teichbesitzer (500 Liter-Fertigbecken) und mache mir jetzt, nachdem ich schonmal wegen des guten Wetters   mit dem Graben angefangen habe, Gedanken über die Bepflanzung.

Unter anderem möchte ich in die Sumpfzone eine asiatische Sumpfschwertlilie (__ Iris laevigata) und den __ Blutweiderich setzen. und da liegt meiner meinung nach das Problem.

Lassen sich Pflanzen, die über 100 cm groß werden überhaupt ohne Pflanzkorb in die Sumpfzone pflanzen, die nicht höher als 5 cm mit Kies angefüllt werden kann, da der Wulst nach innen nicht höher ist? Reichen größere Kiesel als Beschwerung?

Oder nimmt man doch lieber einen Pflanzkorb und beschwert den mit größeren Steinen? Sieht aber nicht so toll aus, wie ich finde, da dann ja der Korb wohl oben überstehen würde?


----------



## Mühle (15. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzen in der Sumpfzone*

Hi Klausimausi,

so ein niedlicher Name .

In der Sumpfzone habe ich noch nie Pflanzkörbe benutzt, sieht blöd aus. einfach ausprobieren. Kann doch nichts schiefgehen .

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## Dodi (15. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzen in der Sumpfzone*

Hi Klausimausi!

Na denn erstmal ein HERZLICHES WILLKOMMEN im Forum!

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass Du über kurz oder lang einen größeren Teich haben möchtest, als die kleine Schale. 
Du wirst sehen, wieviel Spaß Wasser mit allem Leben darin macht!

5 cm Tiefe für die __ Iris ist ja wirklich nicht viel - aber einen Versuch ist es wert. Ich würde sie direkt in den Kies setzen und sie zunächst vorsichtig mit Feldsteinen umranden, bis sie von alleine im Kies hält und richtig verwachsen ist. Sonst wird sie Dir umkippen - da braucht nur ein Windstoß zu kommen. 

Das mit den Pflanzkörben in einem so niedrigen Bereich finde ich auch keine glückliche Lösung, der Anblick wird Dich bestimmt stören.

Viel Spaß mit Deinem kleinen Teich!


----------



## Silke (15. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzen in der Sumpfzone*

Hallo,
genau wie Dodi es beschreibt, hab ich es auch gemacht. Erst mal mit größeren Steinen fixieren - festwachsen tun sie dann von selbst.
Und...so kleine Pflanzkörbe reichen für diese Pflanzen sowieso nicht aus.


----------



## Annett (16. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzen in der Sumpfzone*

Hallo "Klausimaus".

Zunächst auch von mir: Herzlich Willkommen bei uns!

Wenn man Körbe nicht gut tarnt (z.B. mit __ Moos) sieht es wirklich unschön aus. Hat irgendwie den Charakter einer Topfsammlung im Treppenhaus. 
Die Vorschläge der anderen sind so völlig i.O., allerdings würde ich mir das mit dem Kies nochmal gut überlegen. So eine Steinschüttung ist nicht jedermans Geschmack und es geht bei weitem auch anders.
Für jede Pflanze würde ich Sand mit etwas Lehm an die eigentliche Pflanzstelle packen, diese dann mit Sand oder feinerem Kies abdecken und mit ein paar großen Steinen beschweren, die Du später wieder entfernen kannst. 
Bei grobem Kies setzt sich schnell Schmodder in den Zwischenräumen fest, welcher dann wiederrum ein gefundenes Fressen für die Algen ist.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzen in der Sumpfzone*

Hi,

__ Iris laevigata dürfte selbst bei nur 5-6cm dicker Substratschicht halten, die wird nur um 60cm hoch und breitet sich nach und nach durch ihr Rhizom aus (welches dann für festen Halt sorgt). Für den __ Blutweiderich sind selbst 20cm diche Bodenschichten noch zu dünn, den solltest Du lieber außerhalb des Becken einpflanzen. Der wächst auch in normaler Gartenerde (wenns mal zu trocken wird muß man halt mal gießen)

MfG Frank


----------



## klausimaus (20. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzen in der Sumpfzone*

Danke für die Tipps - und ob Ihr es glaubt oder nicht. Die __ Iris ist mir im Baumarkt vor die Füsse gefallen, für 1,50 Euro. Hab ich direkt mal in den Kies gesetzt und mit Steinen fixiert. Vielleicht wars ja noch zu früh, aber scheinbar fand hier im Münsterland der Winter ja an einem Freitag statt und deshalb habe ich es mal riskiert.

Auch einen kleinen __ Rohrkolben (im Topf) und zwei Sumpfprimeln und eine Sumpfvergissmeinnicht habe ich dann auch gleich mitgenommen und "eingekiest".

Mal sehen wie es wird!


----------



## gartenfrosch (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzen in der Sumpfzone*

Hallo Klausimaus,
da haben wir ja die gleiche Teichgröße und gleiches Entstehungsjahr. Habe auch gerade einen Fertigteich eingesetzt, allerdings erst im April. Sind bei dir schon Algen aufgetreten oder die erster Teichbewohner? Ich warte sehnsüchtig. Gibt es schon etwas zu berichten was mir noch bevorsteht? Ach so, wie hast du den Rand bepflanzt?
Schreib mal, dann können wir uns austauschen.
Gruß Gartengrosch


----------



## axel (20. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen in der Sumpfzone*

Hallo Teichfreunde !

Ich führe mal das Thema weiter mit meinem Anliegen, damit es für weitere Neulinge übersichtlicher ist was zu dem Thema zu finden.
Nun mein Problem . Ich hab eine 2 x 5 Meter große Sumpfzone die ich im Frühling befplanzen möchte . Die Sumpfzone ist 5 - 30 cm Wassertiefe.
Ich bin total unentschlossen was ich dort für Pflanzen nehmen soll .
Könnt Ihr mir nicht mal ein paar Vorschläge machen welche Pflanzen in der Sumpfzone besonders schön aussehen und in unserer Region Wnterfest sind.
Ich möchte so viele Sorten wie Möglich einsetzen.
Und als letztes wieviel Pflanzen von jeder Sorte sollte ich zum Anfang kaufen ?

Liebe Grüße 

axel


----------



## chromis (20. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen in der Sumpfzone*

Hi,

die Auswahl der Arten ist natürlich Geschmackssache und zum Teil auch von den örtlichen Gegebenheiten abhängig.

Von diesem Gedanken

_Ich möchte so viele Sorten wie Möglich einsetzen_

solltest Du aber besser Abstand nehmen. Besser von wenigen Arten eine größere Gruppe als ein Sammelsurium vieler verschiedener Arten. Überleg mal, wie toll ein zwei bis 3m m langer Uferstreifen mit blaublühendem __ Hechtkraut aussieht und welches Bild sich ergibt, wenn Du auf dieser Lange 10 verschiedene Arten pflanzst.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## axel (20. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen in der Sumpfzone*

Hallo Rainer !

Das mag für Dich zwar schön sein aber für mich ist wichtig das ich immer mal wieder ne neue Blüte entdecken kann, auch wenn sie noch so klein ist !
Zum Glück hat nicht jeder die selben Vorlieben 
Aber trotsdem vielen Dank für den Tip mit dem Hechtkraut das steht dann ganz oben auf meiner Bestellliste  
In meinem Garten hab ich auch ganz viele verschiedene Stauden , es blüht vom Frühling bis zum Herbst immer irgend etwas , auch wenns nicht gleich ganze Rabatten sind !

Liebe Grüße 

axel


----------



## Dodi (21. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen in der Sumpfzone*

Hallo Axel!

__ Hechtkraut ist schonmal sehr schön - habe ich auch seit 2 Jahren im Teich. 

Hübsche zeitige Blühpflanzen sind noch die gelbe Sumpfschwertlilie und blaue __ Iris versicolor. Achtung: die gelbe wuchert ganz schön!
Sumpfcalla würde ich auch noch empfehlen. 
Ach ja, die __ Schwanenblume ist auch noch eine sehr hübsche Blühpflanze.

Dann hättest Du bereits einige hübsche Blühpflanzen in der Flachzone. 

Es lohnt evtl. auch noch diesbezüglich ein Blick in unser Lexikon. 

Viel Spaß beim Aussuchen!


----------



## axel (21. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen in der Sumpfzone*

Hallo Doris !

Vielen Dank für Deine Empfehlungen ! 
Na da hab ich ja schon ein Paar schöne Pflanzen  
Ich werd die mir mal im Lexikon ansehen und auf die Bestellliste setzen .

Liebe Grüße aus Borkwalde

von axel


----------



## Annett (21. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen in der Sumpfzone*

Hallo Axel.

Weitere Pflanzen wären __ Kalmus (grüne, eher unscheinbare Blüte), __ Froschlöffel (gibt es vers. Sorten), __ Bachminze, __ Igelkolben, Amerikanischer __ Molchschwanz, Zungenhahnenfuß, kleinere __ Rohrkolben etc.
__ Seekanne + __ Froschbiss sind mit ihren Schwimmblättern was fürs etwas tiefere, die anderen wollen meist nicht bei -30 stehen. :?

__ Iris blüht leider nur einmal und relativ kurz im Jahr. Dann hast Du nur noch Blätter und Samenkapseln.  


 Werner hat übrigens mehrere Farben vom __ Hechtkraut - hab ich gerade gesehen.


----------



## axel (22. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen in der Sumpfzone*

Hallo Teichfreunde !

Vielen Dank für Eure Tips welche Pflanzen in die Sumpfzone schön aussehen  
Ich hab schon 10 Sorten auf meiner Wunschliste . 
Wieviel Pflanzen empfiehlt Ihr mir den zum Anfang zu bestellen von einer Sorte ? 
Nun fehlt nur noch das richtige Wetter zum Pflanzen , ich muß ja mit den Füßen ins Wasser . Bei der Kälte frieren einen ja die Füße ab  

Liebe Grüße 

axel


----------



## Annett (23. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen in der Sumpfzone*

Moin Axel.

Also wenn Du schon dieses Jahr ein bisschen was sehen möchtest, dann würde ich mindestens zwei bis drei Pflanzen je Sorte an einen Ort Pflanzen (als Gruppe quasi).
Das wirkt einfach besser, als alles durcheinander zu setzen.

Schreibt doch mal auf, wofür Du Dich entschieden hast!


----------



## axel (23. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen in der Sumpfzone*

Guten Morgen Annett !

Also ich dachte auch so an 3 Pflanzen, eine alleine fühlt sich bestimmt einsam .
Ich werde wenn das Wetter besser ist bei Werner Scheincalla, Wasserhahnenfuß, Sumpfdotterblume, Bachbunge,
Wasserschnabel, Papageinfeder, Hechtkraut, Schwanenblume, Zungenhahnenfuß, Froschbiß, Froschlöffel, Perifarn.
Wenn ich noch ne Bestellnummer für Sumpfcalla und Bachehrenpreis finde  würde ich die auch bestellen.
Ich hoffe das alles Winterhart ist .
Seerosen hab ich mir Rose Magnolia ,Marlicea Albida, Colonel j.a Welch und Attraction ausgeguckt für meinen 90 cm tiefen Bereich 

Liebe Grüße und ein schönes Osterfest wünsche Euch 

axel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen in der Sumpfzone*

Hi Axel,

ich hoffe Du hast nicht vor die Scheincalla (Lysichiton) in das Sumpfbeet zu setzen? Normalerweise werden sie sehr groß (80-100cm lange Blätter) und bilden demendsprechende Wurzeln aus. Die Erdschicht in der sie stehen sollte schon mindestens einen 1/2m dick sein  (der Boden muß auch recht nährstoffreich sein). Andernfalls kümmern sie meistens und kommen daher nicht zur (mickrigen) Blüte .

MfG Frank


----------



## axel (23. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen in der Sumpfzone*

Hallo Frank !

Genau das hatte ich vor  
Gut das Du mich drauf hingewiesen hast  
Ich bestell die trotsdem , hab ja extra Erde anfanhren lassen damit ich die Stauden  nicht in unseren Pulversand setzen muß .
Nochmal vielen Dank für den Tip. 

Lg   axel


----------

